

Show HN: my 1-week project - Moodlogger - rheide

Moodlogger is an iPhone app that lets you log your mood at any given time. The idea is to be able to share it with others and to generate statistics for users, showing how often they are [happy,angry,sad,etc.]. It was a fun exercise for me to build so I thought I'd share my (dev) experiences with you.<p>Link to project: http://www.moodlogger.net<p>Dev blog entry: http://www.colorfulwolf.com/blog/2011/05/29/introducing-moodlogger/<p>Appreciate the feedback!
======
mw63214
Thought about integrating it with productivity/music/location-aware services?

~~~
rheide
GPS seemed like a logical add-on, but I haven't thought about music yet,
thanks.

~~~
mw63214
This may give you some ideas.

<http://www.mir.uncc.edu/docs/goal_Emotions.htm>

------
kiriappeee
The dev blog entry was definitely one of the best I've read in a while on
lessons learnt from a project. This line in particular,

The main idea was: “Stop worrying about if there’s something better. If you
can do it right now then just go with that.”.

Says it all. That's a difficult wall to break past and I've struggled and I'm
still struggling with it for my Android app. And I don't even have an app
review to pass.... shame on me for not having any app out there. Thanks a lot
for sharing this. The dev article was definitely an inspiration. Ah well. Good
luck with the future run of this. You are right. This database does have a
huge amount of potential in it so it'll be interesting to see where this goes
:).

~~~
rheide
Thanks! Hope it helps. I'm still struggling to find the limits myself. Since
I'm usually at the never-release end of the spectrum I found it healthy to try
it the other way round for a change, even if the end result is not (yet) very
pretty.

